# Photographical compositions of Antarctica South America etc



## lunapics (Jun 7, 2004)

This is a polite request to any visitor to check my site on anything (wich can go) wrong.
Thank you very much indeed

http://www.noorderlicht.tv


----------



## johnb. (Jul 2, 2004)

i like the pics, though it'd be nice to be able to really see them in their beauty, which is hard to do when they seem like scanned postcards as far as size. as far as the look of the site, i'd lose the frames and put the nav just right where it is seen but without that scrollbar divider, it ruins the flow. 
blowndeadline did a nice little contact form, but his site doesn't seem to be working. overall, good job, just needs a little cleaning up, but nothing major. again, good job! =)


----------



## loudufrane (Jul 4, 2004)

you know, I agree with Johnb about the frames, not every browser supports them, and they generally do kill the site. Try using css to have your menu float to one side, it will be the same effect, without the bar.

The color coordination of the site is great.

I would have used a blogging system like MT for the whole site, just because it keeps all the pages consistent , and it is easy to update and categories without having to get into the code everytime.. just a tip  

I love your colorful Photos from Argentina, very nice! Ofcourse all your Photos are exceptional, and breath-taking.. echt waar!


----------

